# Weld or leave it be.



## Sven (Aug 27, 2019)

As you can see in te below picture. My 64 Varsity has another issue. The cable stop to the left ( front derailleur) on the down tube has been broken off. A Suntour double cable stop had been put in place. 




Has anyone successfully remove the remains and welded a new piece to the down tube?
Thanks


----------



## rusty_apache (Aug 27, 2019)

There’s a third possibility.
You could remove it, clean the mating surfaces and JB Weld it. 
If it subsequently breaks off you could then have it TIG welded without burning off a lot of paint.


----------



## juvela (Aug 27, 2019)

-----

A correct undamaged housing stop would be needed to attempt the JB Weld repair.

Alternately, one could make a hole in the replacement stop and frame tube so that a fastener could be used.  When everything assembled the housing would hide the fastener.

-----


----------



## Allrounderco (Aug 27, 2019)

I’m guessing the remains can be popped off with a chisel. I would plug weld a replacement on.


----------



## Sven (Aug 27, 2019)

You know....all these discrepancies on this bike..make me believe that someone had made this a five speed .Why else would one break the cable stops off? And why is there a Huret cover and wingnut on the front derailleur shifter. And Sprint components the rear shifter.



Then someone decided to return it back.to a 10 speed..using a Suntour *SPIRT * front derailleur , the Suntour cable stop as well using Huret  hardware for the shifter.....*SPIRT....*really????That's as close  as Sprint they could come up with?


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 27, 2019)

Weld it... adds more patina.  You know everyone loves patina..


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 28, 2019)

Make a new stop and silver solder it on


----------



## PCHiggin (Aug 28, 2019)

The cables probably got really stiff,lack of lube.The owner just pulled a bit harder till something gave.


----------

